# NUST 2nd Merit List



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

AoA Everyone,
Just wanted to leave a little note here that my merit position for BS Applied Biosciences in NUST was 236 and I have been selected in the second merit list. Thought I'll let everybody know so that candidates next in line can have an idea up to which merit positions have the admission been given in 2nd merit list. 
Best wishes for everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

wow! congrats! Lets see where I would end up? mine is 562! :/ hope I get selected. ameen. btw so what do you think how many seats are there? and plz tell me what is the next procedure?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks. 
As far as I have heard, there are 120 seats. I called them yesterday and they told me that only 2 students from the first merit list deposited their fees primarily because they also got selected for MBBS or BDS or in some other medical college under UHS or whatever. And today in the second list I got my name, so it pretty much clarifies that there indeed are 120 seats. As 120+120=240 and my merit position was 236. So makes sense right?
Next, I have to simply deposit the fees which is 70,000 as the first payment of tuition fees is in two installments of 30,000 each. Otherwise, the tuition fee per semester is 60,000. In my selection letter, it is written that documents and fees are to be deposited by 1st of November or else my selection will stay cancelled. Secondly, there is also a medical fitness certificate that can be downloaded and printed from the website and I have to verify it from some government hospital doctor that I'm mentally, physically and biologically fit.
Commencement of classes are supposedly from 5th of November, but they said there can be a narrow modifications in it and the exact time of date of commencement will be intimated to me by post. Now the last thing that I want to know from them is about the transport service so I don't really know about it currently. 
Please let me know if I missed something or if you need more info.

P.S= I am hoping you will also get selected inshaAllah because last year merit was 600. And I'm not expecting to raise this year. So inshaAllah you will also get selected. Best wished for you.


----------



## Haider Raja (Sep 24, 2012)

any idea about the mbbs merit list?
my no. is 130
and not selected yet,


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Haider Raja said:


> any idea about the mbbs merit list?
> my no. is 130
> and not selected yet,


Your name will be in the next merit list inshaAllah. :thumbsup:


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Thanks.
> As far as I have heard, there are 120 seats. I called them yesterday and they told me that only 2 students from the first merit list deposited their fees primarily because they also got selected for MBBS or BDS or in some other medical college under UHS or whatever. And today in the second list I got my name, so it pretty much clarifies that there indeed are 120 seats. As 120+120=240 and my merit position was 236. So makes sense right?
> Next, I have to simply deposit the fees which is 70,000 as the first payment of tuition fees is in two installments of 30,000 each. Otherwise, the tuition fee per semester is 60,000. In my selection letter, it is written that documents and fees are to be deposited by 1st of November or else my selection will stay cancelled. Secondly, there is also a medical fitness certificate that can be downloaded and printed from the website and I have to verify it from some government hospital doctor that I'm mentally, physically and biologically fit.
> Commencement of classes are supposedly from 5th of November, but they said there can be a narrow modifications in it and the exact time of date of commencement will be intimated to me by post. Now the last thing that I want to know from them is about the transport service so I don't really know about it currently.
> ...


Jazak Allah for the reply!! No you didn't miss a thing. Hope to join you soon. Inshaa Allah!!


----------



## 00_Rex_Malik (Jun 8, 2013)

what was your score in NET?


----------

